# TOC Cleveland



## 66TigerCat (Oct 9, 2019)

Too bad about the stem  

Crazy cool double tube construction.

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/d/bellingham-vintage-cleveland/6995659778.html


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 9, 2019)

Well ..Not that some of us didnt see this.. NOW itll be a bidding war so some of us with super deep pockets wont have a chance to own something rare..
You seriously DONT have to post EVERYTHING that comes up on CL.etc thats cool..Im sure not EVERYONE has seen it,but SOME of us DEFINITELY did..But NOW ..EVERYONE has..


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2019)

I’ve been holding my tongue about your posting every fricking bike in the North East . Trust me your screwing every good local deal up for the people who devote hours of time searching our area . WE KNOW WHERE THESES BIKES ARE !!!!!! Please stop it . Your post have cost me $$ and bikes in the past and I kept my mouth shut . You don’t see others doing this here they post a bike once in a while that they aren’t interested in or has been sitting for sale a while . Not every fresh find in our area !!!!! If you know where these are go buy them  !!! But please stop posting Every North East Bike find thats been listed a hour on here !!! I’ve auctially made this reply when  I was mad in the past but decided against posting it until now. But it is time to respectfully let you know it’s Not helpful or fair to the people local to these bikes !!!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 9, 2019)

There are areas in this wonderful country of ours where incredible bargains languish for weeks on Facebook and Craigslist. The Northeast is not one of those areas. I’m a big fan of keeping it local and on the down-low. Saying so makes me feel like a jerk local surfer trying to keep the howlies off my waves, but there it is.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Too bad about the stem



Too bad about that stem, it looks recently snapped.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Too bad about that stem, it looks recently snapped.  Thank you for posting!



I say this with all due respect Just somthing to think about if he starts posting all the bikes in your area and was costing you time wasted effort and $$ then you would understand.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2019)

One more suggestion that I have made in the past.  This section should be for Cabe members to see only .


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 9, 2019)

tanksalot- Your assertion that I am costing you money by posting bikes in the Craigslist,Eay section is absurd. If you have a problem with me posting bikes there then take it up with Scott. I'm not breaking any rules as far as I know. 

Why not address me in a private conversation instead of posting it on the forum ? Were you hoping that more guys would pile on and make you feel better ? Nothing in this life is for certain except death. Whether or not you are able to purchase a bike on CL is not solely up to me. Don't make me the bad guy for posting some interesting bikes on a forum devoted to hobbyists. Not everyone is in it for the money.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 9, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> tanksalot- Your assertion that I am costing you money by posting bikes in the Craigslist,Eay section is absurd. If you have a problem with me posting bikes there then take it up with Scott. I'm not breaking any rules as far as I know.
> 
> Why not address me in a private conversation instead of posting it on the forum ? Were you hoping that more guys would pile on and make you feel better ? Nothing in this life is for certain except death. Whether or not you are able to purchase a bike on CL is not solely up to me. Don't make me the bad guy for posting some interesting bikes on a forum devoted to hobbyists. Not everyone is in it for the money.




Fine... PM sent


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 9, 2019)

What is the high bid , this bike that appears to be 92 or 93, should be about 1,000 to1,500 , ,the broken stem is an easy fix


----------



## kccomet (Oct 9, 2019)

everybody calm down.... there are no secrets once it hits the internet. if it's local on your Craigslist go buy it. I've bought bikes at my local estate sales that I was bidding against guys in California, why because it was on the web. you can't blame the sellers there trying to get market price. that said I feel your frustration, when it goes from 500 to a couple thousand, it's just the times we live in


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> tanksalot- Your assertion that I am costing you money by posting bikes in the Craigslist,Eay section is absurd. If you have a problem with me posting bikes there then take it up with Scott. I'm not breaking any rules as far as I know.
> 
> Why not address me in a private conversation instead of posting it on the forum ? Were you hoping that more guys would pile on and make you feel better ? Nothing in this life is for certain except death. Whether or not you are able to purchase a bike on CL is not solely up to me. Don't make me the bad guy for posting some interesting bikes on a forum devoted to hobbyists. Not everyone is in it for the money.




First off I don’t need others to pile on as you call it to defend me that wasn’t my intention.  I have other things to do with  my spare time than to deal with this current issue. You think I’m just in this for the $$$ thats pretty funny . How many bikes do you have ? Most every member here buys and sells to change there collection to thier liking . Do I sell stuff yes. But I also have kept several things over time and rebuild bikes a lot of people wouldn’t attempt to do .
What is happening is it’s not just costing people $$ ( although it has for a fact cost me $  ) it’s costing other local members $$ and the chance at a local buy for a fair price. Others on the forum in other parts of the country are not having to deal with this on the forum why should we . Once it hits the internet it’s fair game . But what is happening here your unnecessary feeding 1 pigeon to 50 hungry cats. I don’t think it was malicious on your part . But after this latest post I decided to speak up . I’m done as far as this subject is considered.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2019)

kccomet said:


> everybody calm down.... there are no secrets once it hits the internet. if it's local on your Craigslist go buy it. I've bought bikes at my local estate sales that I was bidding against guys in California, why because it was on the web. you can't blame the sellers there trying to get market price. that said I feel your frustration, when it goes from 500 to a couple thousand, it's just the times we live in




I’m all for sellers trying to get a fair price . What’s happening here is a member putting up every decent deal up from random sellers he don’t know and has never met giving us in the North East unnecessary composition. And on very fresh ads . Creating a uneven playing field on a specific forum gearing towards what we all look for .


----------



## kccomet (Oct 9, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> I’m all for sellers trying to get a fair price . What’s happening here is a member putting up every decent deal up from random sellers he don’t know and has never met giving us in the North East unnecessary composition. And on very fresh ads . Creating a uneven playing field on a specific forum gearing towards what we all look for .



I don't have a dog in this fight, but why do we have a section on the cabe for ebay, Craigslist, etc. except to post interesting bikes we see.....do away with it. as far as level playing field, that's not going to happen. the bike hobby has really gotten competitive and hate to say sometimes cutthroat. there is always someone out there with more money. don't think I don't feel your pain... ok I'm done and off my soap box.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> I say this with all due respect Just somthing to think about if he starts posting all the bikes in your area and was costing you time wasted effort and $$ then you would understand.



With no disrespect intended, I would gladly trade ten years of New Mexico Craigslist posts for six months of Massachusetts.  With CL and bicycles, if it is a killer deal the local person always has the advantage because they can swoop in with cash in hand and drive away happy.


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> With no disrespect intended, I would gladly trade ten years of New Mexico Craigslist posts for six months of Massachusetts.  With CL and bicycles, if it is a killer deal the local person always has the advantage because they can swoop in with cash in hand and drive away happy.




This is certainly a strange scenario with no asking price in the ad likely leading to a protracted and highly competitive sales cycle.

I think a good analogy might be that of a favorite fishing hole. In this case the fishing hole is publicly accessible (anyone can fish there), but only a few people like you know it’s a no-miss spot. You don’t mind someone telling a friend about it, but you would likely be disappointed if the location were broadcast widely to the general population. 

I’ll often pass a lead to a specific individual if I know it matches their buying/collecting profile. Right or wrong, there’s something about the broadcast nature of a “Hey everyone! Check this out!” that makes me feel as though I’ve had an advantage taken from me. My apologies if this sounds like entitled whining, because in the fishing hole analogy everyone has the right to fish in that spot. And nobody is breaking a rule or law by telling everyone else about it. But that does little to help the disappointment when you lose that unique advantage.


----------



## s1b (Oct 9, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Too bad about the stem
> 
> Crazy cool double tube construction.
> 
> ...



Nice, thanks for posting!!
For me in the southeast I like when people post stuff like this. Here in Florida bikes like this are few and far between, if any.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


tanksalot said:


> First off I don’t need others to pile on as you call it to defend me that wasn’t my intention.  I have other things to do with  my spare time than to deal with this current issue. You think I’m just in this for the $$$ thats pretty funny . How many bikes do you have ? Most every member here buys and sells to change there collection to thier liking . Do I sell stuff yes. But I also have kept several things over time and rebuild bikes a lot of people wouldn’t attempt to do .
> What is happening is it’s not just costing me $$ ( although it has for a fact ) it’s costing other local members $$ and the chance at a local buy for a fair price. Others on the forum in other parts of the country are not having to deal with this on the forum why should we . Once it hits the internet it’s fair game . But what is happening here your unnecessary feeding 1 pigeon to 50 hungry cats. I don’t think it was malicious on your part . But after this latest post I decided to speak up . I’m done as far as this subject is considered.




The bottom line is this. I don't know you or your collecting habits. Blasting someone on a public forum that was created specifically for this is ridiculous. Try using direct communication next time you have an issue with another member instead of ranting about how unfair life is because you can't get first crack at every awesome bike posted on the internet.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 10, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> This is certainly a strange scenario with no asking price in the ad likely leading to a protracted and highly competitive sales cycle.
> 
> I think a good analogy might be that of a favorite fishing hole. In this case the fishing hole is publicly accessible (anyone can fish there), but only a few people like you know it’s a no-miss spot. You don’t mind someone telling a friend about it, but you would likely be disappointed if the location were broadcast widely to the general population.
> 
> I’ll often pass a lead to a specific individual if I know it matches their buying/collecting profile. Right or wrong, there’s something about the broadcast nature of a “Hey everyone! Check this out!” that makes me feel as though I’ve had an advantage taken from me. My apologies if this sounds like entitled whining, because in the fishing hole analogy everyone has the right to fish in that spot. And nobody is breaking a rule or law by telling everyone else about it. But that does little to help the disappointment when you lose that unique advantage.




I hear what you're saying Lester but this is Craigslist not some magical place that only a few people know about. Everyone and their brother has access to this site. The competition between Cabe members and the public at large for these bikes has nothing to do with me posting them. They are already aware of them.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 10, 2019)

When the bikes get public , it does not automatically  raise the price ,. I have received some very nice bikes for free up to 1,000s of dollars, a lot just because the seller liked how I would conduct the transaction , all bikes listed on the Internet are available to everyone , . With craigslist , use search all craigslist , or just type in random things in the address bar , this CABE ,is not the only site where bikes are listed . There is not a set price or a magic wand to designate who gets what , . I have people try and cut me out of deals all the time , offering more money , or there other tactics . Everyone learns about pricing and CABE conduct , or Facebook marketplace , or ebay . I offer bikes lower than what I have seen them sell for , and people will still try and get the bikes , thinking they are dealing with a scrap or junk yard ,. I recently bought a skylark for 450.00 original price on Craigslist was 400.00 , someone offered more if the people would save it till the weekend , I still got it ,and sold it for 2500, the lady who bought it got upset that I bought it for 450 and sold it for 2500, . I offered her money back , and she would not sell the bike back to me . Good luck finding your prize


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





The bottom line is this. I don't know you or your collecting habits. Blasting someone on a public forum that was created specifically for this is ridiculous. Try using direct communication next time you have an issue with another member instead of ranting about how unfair life is because you can't get first crack at every awesome bike posted on the internet.[/QUOTE]

Interesting you keep going at me when I didn’t start this thread in the first place . I replied to a thread I only wish I started last year and chose not to kind of wish I said somthing back then .


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> When the bikes get public , it does not automatically  raise the price ,. I have received some very nice bikes for free up to 1,000s of dollars, a lot just because the seller liked how I would conduct the transaction , all bikes listed on the Internet are available to everyone , . With craigslist , use search all craigslist , or just type in random things in the address bar , this CABE ,is not the only site where bikes are listed . There is not a set price or a magic wand to designate who gets what , . I have people try and cut me out of deals all the time , offering more money , or there other tactics . Everyone learns about pricing and CABE conduct , or Facebook marketplace , or ebay . I offer bikes lower than what I have seen them sell for , and people will still try and get the bikes , thinking they are dealing with a scrap or junk yard ,. I recently bought a skylark for 450.00 original price on Craigslist was 400.00 , someone offered more if the people would save it till the weekend , I still got it ,and sold it for 2500, the lady who bought it got upset that I bought it for 450 and sold it for 2500, . I offered her money back , and she would not sell the bike back to me . Good luck finding your prize
> 
> View attachment 1076340



I agree totally how you conduct a transaction is very important on keeping a deal fair. I recently bought somthing and paid more than the asking price just because the way the deal went and it was a good item. I respectfully disagree that posting every single bike that is fresh in a general area on a bicycle forum that the entire world sees doesn’t affect the price. The sad fact is it does affect the price and has directly happened to me . I’ve had this happen more than once when some one far away has made offerers while I was in route to pick up bikes and had to pay more. I even found out some bikes where posted on this forum section on very fresh ads from a person who seems to have no interest in buying these deals them self rather just screw it up for others that are local .  It is the internet and that’s fair game I get that that but this forum is specialized for bikes so when you dangle a bird In Front of 50 starving cats they all attack .


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





The bottom line is this. I don't know you or your collecting habits. Blasting someone on a public forum that was created specifically for this is ridiculous. Try using direct communication next time you have an issue with another member instead of ranting about how unfair life is because you can't get first crack at every awesome bike posted on the internet.[/QUOTE]

Um I didn’t make this post I only wish I did last year .


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

kccomet said:


> everybody calm down.... there are no secrets once it hits the internet. if it's local on your Craigslist go buy it. I've bought bikes at my local estate sales that I was bidding against guys in California, why because it was on the web. you can't blame the sellers there trying to get market price. that said I feel your frustration, when it goes from 500 to a couple thousand, it's just the times we live in



I spend hours searching for bikes it’s not just the extra money it’s also about wasted time in effort.  I end up paying and losing out on my efforts on deals that are broad casted here .How would you feel  if I start putting up every bike I find in your area  with in a hour after it’s posted . And I have no intention of buying the bike or any bike. You will very differently about it I bet . I say this for prospective not to be unprofessional.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> I hear what you're saying Lester but this is Craigslist not some magical place that only a few people know about. Everyone and their brother has access to this site. The competition between Cabe members and the public at large for these bikes has nothing to do with me posting them. They are already aware of them.




People in other states don’t search the other side of the Country on Craigslist or Facebook market place Usually your posting adds that would likely stay local to a lot of people even for a little longer.  That would be glad to get a nice bike for a decent price . Your also wasting a lot of people’s search efforts . I don’t see any members posting every fresh find in their area that is a good deal besides the ones that your doing . Why because it’s  disrespectful to the people that are local to them or better yet they buy the bike!


----------



## s1b (Oct 10, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> People in other states don’t search the other side of the Country on Craigslist or Facebook market place Usually your posting adds that would likely stay local to a lot of people even for a little longer.  That would be glad to get a nice bike for a decent price . Your also wasting a lot of people’s search efforts . I don’t see any members posting every fresh find in their area that is a good deal besides the ones that your doing . Why because it’s  disrespectful to the people that are local to them or better yet they buy the bike!



I was going to stay out of this, but you really seem to act like this is your livelihood.
You say it’s a hobby for you, but that’s not how you’re acting.
I do know what you are saying and I get it. Yet this helps people like me out who wouldn’t normally be able to find stuff like this. Especially in Florida.

By the way I’ve contacted the seller and he said the highest offer is $400. He could be just saying that to get close to what he was thinking he wanted.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2019)

s1b said:


> I was going to stay out of this, but you really seem to act like this is your livelihood.
> You say it’s a hobby for you, but that’s not how you’re acting.
> I do know what you are saying and I get it. Yet this helps people like me out who wouldn’t normally be able to find stuff like this. Especially in Florida.
> 
> By the way I’ve contacted the seller and he said the highest offer is $400. He could be just saying that to get close to what he was thinking he wanted.




Livelihood no theres not enough $ in bikes to live on. Do I sell bike stuff yes ( As does most everyone on this forum mostly to buy more bike stuff ) & lots of other things .  If you looked at my bicycle restoration page you may think differently . If I start posting every single fresh ad in Florida after you spend days looking for that one good deal you may then understand . Tiger Cat has been doing this for at least a year this is not a one time thing his entire profile is listing every good bike in the North East & he never seems to buy any of them. And no other Cabe member is doing this in any other part of the USA so why should we in the North East have or efforts wasted because of one person that has no intention of buying any of these bikes .


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 10, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> I hear what you're saying Lester but this is Craigslist not some magical place that only a few people know about. Everyone and their brother has access to this site. The competition between Cabe members and the public at large for these bikes has nothing to do with me posting them. They are already aware of them.




This is perfect Jim. I knew we could reach an accord that appealed to reason. Per your statement, both Cabe members and the public are already aware of these bikes. Since your postings are clearly redundant, you can cease and desist with the reposting of said bike listings. I love how a well-reasoned discourse can lead to a sensible resolution. I'm joking here (sort of).

In all seriousness, Craigslist isn't the magical place or fishing hole, the listing itself is. I think that might be what you're missing. You're not the guy going around telling everyone that fish can be caught in a lake (Craigslist) or even in the lake in question (Craigslist Boston). You're the guy telling everyone exactly where those fish are after other people did the work to find the fishing hole, and in some cases, start fishing.

I have the least amount of skin in this fight. I'm small-time when it comes to bikes (you can thank my wife) and mostly a bottom feeder picking up old prewar junk in the hopes of getting a part or two for my current projects. But when I see your posts Jim, they're always accompanied by a kick-in-the-gut feeling like, "Great. Now everyone and their brother (including those who weren't even looking) are aware of this now." It's obviously a real thing if it incited a couple of other folks to post emotionally charged responses. In my case, it just bugs me. I can live with it, but figured I'd at least make my position known.


----------

